# Monocirrhus polycanthus



## KyleT (Jul 22, 2002)

Hey there thank you for bothering to register! 

I personally have never kept a South American Leaf fish and have only known one or two people who have so I went and did some research for you! 

South American Leaf fish are carnivorous so you should have sucess with pretty much any type of plants. They also are slow moving so wouldn't harm any delicate plants. 

They like alot of places to hide so I would go with more bushy plants such as any hygrophilis plants and pretty much any stem plants will be fine! 

A couple of sites also suggested that they like plants with braod leaves such as Amazon Sword or if you want easier to keep plants and anubias! 

Hope this helps! Kyle


----------



## cramramdon (Jul 22, 2002)

Thanks fender ,
For now I have Swords and Anubias, along with some foreground plants distributed all along the bottom. Sorry I'd submit a picture, but don't have a camara yet. How would I purchase riccia fluitans on line? Could you tell me what sites have info. on these fish.


----------



## KyleT (Jul 22, 2002)

Here you go!

Link 1

Link 2

Link 3

Link 4

Here is a link to buy Riccia!

Kyle


----------



## Steve Hampton (Jul 22, 2002)

Just a small side note, this is a really iffy time of the year to order plants. The heat is extreme, several mail order plant companies stop shipping delicate plants at this time of year. You should email the companies first, to see if and/or how they will currently be shipping, before paying online with a credit card.

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## KyleT (Jul 22, 2002)

Thanx for the heads up Steve! I never really thought of that before! Oh yeah and thanx for coming back!!!! 

Kyle


----------



## cramramdon (Jul 22, 2002)

I used to know a guy named Steve Hampton. I worked with him in a restaurant called Mexicali Rose. Hey steve is that You?


----------



## Steve Hampton (Jul 22, 2002)

Nope, not me I live in Florida, Jacksonville Beach to be exact.


----------



## cramramdon (Jul 22, 2002)

Ah well, its nice to meet ya Steve


----------



## Rob in Puyallup (Jul 2, 2009)

Sent from my


----------



## BobLsaget (Apr 29, 2014)

Also aside from the shipping which is a major factor, make sure you are triming the plants properly before planting into your substrate. 

Trim roots about an inch from the plant, important it will promote new root growth. Seperate stem plants from each other. And cut off any dead plant matter, remove those leaves that are at the bottom of the plant, you don't want those rotting under the substfate. Also don't plant too deep into the substrate. The browning of the stem is just rot which most stem plants will start from the bottom and climb up the plant if it is too deep. Stems need circulation they are not roots.

Make sure to remove and toss any rock wool or weights plants are sold with. 

Here is a basic video. 
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=44cDbR2YvK4

Also keep in mind that some melting is to be expected, this is the plant adjusting to new light and water conditions, old leavea will melt and new ones will form. Its fun to see how different plants grow under different conditions (different shape of leafs ect.)

Most importantly make sure you have good water parameters for the plant you are purchasing not every plant will survive in every tank.

And it's always good to purchase plants from your LFS, they cost a bit more but atleast you know what your getting.

I hope this was helpful.


----------

